# Almost ready!!



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That's sweet....I still can't get over the fact that you guys are still shooting with a roof over your heads ukey: Notice I didn't use the "other" word.....:wink:

I saw your pics on FB....I see your liking that new bow also.....I am liking my Katera....actually loving it  I think the days of the PE being at the Hornet's Nest are numbered


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

This MM just plain out right shoots. I hope this Bow Madness XL shoots just as good. I'm a little skepticle though. I was just updating AA, and according to that, my 420's are marginally weak, as where 380's are optimum. So, do I try my 420's and maybe plague myself, or do I opt for a new dozen 380's to try and hope to sell my 2 dozen 420's if the 380's are the way to go, then pick up another dozen, or what????? Oh the joy of archery!!!!!

BTW...Easter was late this year, and I guess the state org. couldn't get the building sooner. Tomorrow is the last day for roofs!!!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

I'd go with the Easton charts over AA. Jmo


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

ok...so is the MC cam considered a soft, medium or hard cam??


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

archerpap said:


> ok...so is the MC cam considered a soft, medium or hard cam??



Don't know but I would assue looking at pse's other bows it would be a hard cam


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

yeha, I looked on their website. They list it as a single or hard cam. 28" shaft list 420 and 29" list as 380. Mine are 28.5"...LOL


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

archerpap said:


> yeha, I looked on their website. They list it as a single or hard cam. 28" shaft list 420 and 29" list as 380. Mine are 28.5"...LOL


I've had better luck with the easton charts... Went with AA on some protours lst year wasnt impressed with groups, So I went with Easton charts this year and groups are tight all the way back:wink:


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Yeah, I'ma try thes 420's first. Last year started with 2 dozen 470's, then had to switch to 420's, so 2 dozen of them. Sure don't want to spend the $$$ for 2 dozen 380's. I could have bought another bow or 2 with what I had wrapped up in shafts!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

archerpap said:


> This MM just plain out right shoots. I hope this Bow Madness XL shoots just as good. I'm a little skepticle though. I was just updating AA, and according to that, my 420's are marginally weak, as where 380's are optimum. So, do I try my 420's and maybe plague myself, or do I opt for a new dozen 380's to try and hope to sell my 2 dozen 420's if the 380's are the way to go, then pick up another dozen, or what????? Oh the joy of archery!!!!!
> 
> BTW...Easter was late this year, and I guess the state org. couldn't get the building sooner. Tomorrow is the last day for roofs!!!


Can't hurt to try em first I guess 

For my Katera XL the 530 Nanos I shot last year in the PE show weak on OT2....I shot them today and they shot fine....not as tight at 70 as I want...but part of that was the bow not being dialed in yet to fit  I am going to try the 490s I have shortly....but I really think the 530s will work 

OT2 shows the 490s are stiff by about the same amount the 530s are weak by.....there isn't anything in the middle so something has to give :chortle:


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

found another problem. AA does not support the new CBE elite sight. I looked on AM, and it's there. Now, as long as I don't forget my iPod when I go to shoots I'll be good to go, other wise....lots of guessing!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

after you get your marks you can email them to yourself and it will give you marks to print off :wink:


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Oh yeah, forgot about that option...DUH!!!


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

ok...so i tried them(420's) last night. had about a 1 1/2" tear left and 2" low. Tried to adjust it, but no good. I came home, cut 1" off the back, and dropped from 110gr to 90 gr. I also changed launcher blades. Went to a more laid down one(SH Infintiy w/lizard tongue). I went down tonight. Shot it through paper. up/down good, but still slight left. worked on it, and got it decent. Shot a vegas score and managed a 600(bow holds great), but noticed the longer I shot, the more the shafts were nock left in the bale. after I was done, I shot it through paper again...tear left about 1". to try something I went back to about 33YDS. now it tears right about an 1". I shot a group at that distance, and went back up to 20. no issues with left/right, but I'm wondering what this may look like at 50YDS or more. Should I try the 380's? With the shafts cut down, I got about 3/4" overhang on the rest.


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

Bob what kind of poundage are you shooting??? By cutting an inch off the back, and dropping 20gr off the points I would think they would have stiffened up enough!


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

57#'s. I thought so to, but the left tear and the right tear has me baffled. It's like the arrow is zigzaging, but it's nothing I can pick up. Not sure how hard his cam is compared to spirals.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Bob, cutting the BACK of the Pro Tours "weakens" them!! Cutting standard X10's and ACE's from the back will stiffen them but it's the opposite with Pro Tours. 




archerpap said:


> 57#'s. I thought so to, but the left tear and the right tear has me baffled. It's like the arrow is zigzaging, but it's nothing I can pick up. Not sure how hard his cam is compared to spirals.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

What wasdweird is I had exactly the same tear with my pro.elite at the same distance with xt2000/spirals at the same weight. Shortening hem help with low tear, but like I said, I'm baffled with the zigzag tears


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

As for the left tear/right tear zigzag, you are just catching a fishtailing arrow at different points in the swing I'd bet. If you were to start at 3ft shoot an arrow through paper at every yard back to 30 yds you would probably catch the arrow both nock left, then bullet hole, then nock right as you move back. 
As for the pro tours getting weaker when you cut them off the back, I have never heard that. You would think with any barrel tapered shaft, the closer you are to the center (or as you cut off on front and back) the stiffer the shaft will be, that is the beauty of their design.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

The protours are a taper design, not barrelled. I checked with Tazz, and he thought they would get stiffer, but he's not 100%. Maybe I'll cut another 6 down from the front. If I get the same results, I'll be getting some 380's at LAS this weekend.


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

archerpap said:


> The protours are a taper design, not barrelled. QUOTE]
> 
> HMMM...learn something new every day. Now I'm curious to know if they get stiffer or weaker as well. I would think they still get stiffer but that's coming from a guy who thought they were barrel tapered too.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

NEVADAPRO said:


> Bob, cutting the BACK of the Pro Tours "weakens" them!! Cutting standard X10's and ACE's from the back will stiffen them but it's the opposite with Pro Tours.


I specifically spoke with Easton on this....their exact words were that this was based on John Dudley's article and are not entirely correct. You can safely take almost 2 inches off the back before this becomes a problem.

Don't know about ACE's, but I have cut a half inch off the back of all my ProTours because of damage and they are still spot on!

SB


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Anybody wanna buy 1/2 dozen "shorter" protours?? Well after messing around again tonight, and installing new strings, I ended up getting my longer ones to work. Now the short ones don't...LOL. If interested, they are 27.5" shaft to shaft, with 90gr. break offs. I'll make a good deal on them. They weigh about 345gr. Scott, I read the article John where John did this, and I've heard quite often guys trimming the back ends off because of small cracks.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

I read it too because I though I wouldn't be able to use a bunch that I had, so I trimmed them all to be the same. I was under the same impression from that article and wanted to know what to do with them....no changes and they are shooting better than ever!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

What was the secret in getting the longer ones to work Bob? What was wrong?


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Matty, honestly I really don't know what major change was made. I did put a new set of string/cable on last night. I did lower my nock set 1/16". That cured the low tear with the longer ones. I did move the rest out some, then managed to fine tune it from there. It was nothing I didn't try before, but it came in. String was a combo 8125/452X, so if that had something to do with it, I don't know. Same weight, but I actually made it about a 1/4" longer(moved the string on the cam to the + mark).


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

AP - what poundage is your PE w/XT2000s and spirals where you got a weak reaction (left tear up close)?


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I don't have a PE anymore, but at 18YDS it was about a 2" low, 1 1/2" left tear. When I shot my VE, it was a bullet hole right off the bat, and it was all eyeballing since I had it set up for 27's. The VE I could get anything to shoot that way. Heard that from a lot of people that shoot them. This bow is a PSE BMXL.


----------

